# Creepiest Album Cover?



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

My favorite is black Sabbaths "Sabbath Bloody Sabbath"


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Check out almost _any_ of Nox Arcana's...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/9c/In_a_Metal_Mood_No_More_Mr._Nice_Guy.jpg


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK does creepy = gory or not?

There's a Norwegian black metal band called Mayhem. They have an album called "Dawn of the Black Hearts." I'll let a Mayhem fan 'splain.



> The dead guy lying there with his brains all over the place is in fact their ex-lead vocalist known by his stage name as “Dead”. He committed suicide in 1991, just over one year after this concert was recorded. Upon discovery, the guitarist took a photo of the dead body and, doing the only logical thing, they decided to make it the cover of their live album.
> 
> This is not to be outdone by the fact that each band member for a period of time after the singer’s suicide, wore necklaces that were comprised of fragments of his skull they found lying around the room after he blew half his head off. Charming.
> 
> Also not to be outdone by the fact that the guitarist who found the dead body of the singer was not long after this, stabbed to death by the bass player, Varg Vikernes who is more commonly known for his black ambient work in the also infamous black metal outfit “Burzum”.


This pic is widely available on the internet but I'm not sure I even wanna post it here because it's a REAL pic of the guy post suicide.

If you're interested, just google "dawn of the black hearts cover" *but you are warned, you will see exactly what's described above, a guy after he's blown his head open with a shotgun.*

Really. I wouldn't joke about something like that, not even here where we're used to that type of stuff. Those Norwegian black metal guys are effed up & not to be screwed with. Some aren't even allowed in the US. Especially after several of them burned ancient churches over there & the dude they mention, Varg, really did kill the guitar player (& most likely burned a few churches too). He stabbed him to death. He got the max for it, which over there is 20some years. 

So once again, feel free to google, but not if you have a weak stomach.

Instead of posting that pic I'll post an album cover that gave me nightmares as a kid. Thank you Zacherly!










I always thought the Scorpions Blackout was weird. Now that I think about it, the Scorpions had more than a few weird covers. Google "scorpions virgin killers album cover" or "scorpions love drive album cover" but only at home after the kids have gone to bed. I still can't believe that one wasn't deemed child porn even back in the day. They eventually did give it an alternate cover but there's plenty of those original covers out there.

Here's Blackout:


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

that Mayhem cover is uncalled for.....


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

The Beatles - Yesterday and Today


----------

